# LTC-Class A



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I sent my application into the police station around the second week of December.....I know it was already approved and signed off by the town....question is, where the hell is it now? Also, is there a way to track it? My check for the fee hasn't even cleared yet....what gives?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't really start sweating it yet. 
After the local chief approves it, the app goes to the state firearms licensing division ( a part of MSP ). The whole process from start ( when you turn in your app at the local PD) to finish ( when you pick up your license from your local PD) can take 6-8 weeks. If you add in the fact that your app was submitted just before the Christmas/New Year Holiday period you can most likely add on at least another week or so.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

When I went for mine the Lic Off said the Firearms Bureau was having problems with their computers...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

The entire process takes MONTHS to complete these days, not weeks... be patient, you will get a letter or telephone call out of the blue saying it is ready to be picked up. Too many apps (even with the newly jacked-up fees), not enough clerks.

-Mike


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeh....don't feel bad. It takes quite a while.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks guys......just wanted to make sure that the delay was common these days and that I wasn't waiting for a misplaced license. :roll:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

It took 4 months for mine to come in. Talk about a wait. You should get it shortly.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

HuMMMM! mine only took about 4weeks but it was a renewal not a first issue. I wounder if that was why?


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Be patient Shawn...takes 30 days.....your lucky your from Plymouth where they hand out unrestricted Class A's like hotcakes.....some cities/towns like Boston give restrictions or don't give out "Any Lawful Purpose" LTC's. Its worth the wait for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

It does take forever. When I have to remew mine I go about 3 months in advance.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

BHCCPD, you probably just happened to time it right. I cannot vouch for every department, but I know that the process for a renewal is basically the same as a new applicant. Your background is re-checked, you pay the same fee, and you fill out the same application each time.

-Mike


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*ltc*

I am hearing that they (the state) are all caught up and license renewals are running 4-6 weeks. Has anyone renewed lately and found this to be true???


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

It can take up to 3 months to process your info and mail it back. State is working on a new system to reduce it to 30 days. 
BTW from what I got from the chief today we will be able to access RMV/BOP w/ LTC/FIC data from a palm pilot or CCS. Sounds great to me I'm sure my cheap poor ass department will get the tech around 2080.


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah Shawn,

It can take time, I have no record was an active duty MP, and from start to finish it was 9 months before I had my permit in hand. :roll:


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Shawn,

I renewed my LTC in Plymouth last year and it took 8 weeks.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well the state better get off it's fanny. It's not like the old days, you I belieive 60 days after it expired to carry. Now under the new law, once it is expired, it's expired.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I ended up getting it Tuesday......so that would be about 8-9 weeks that it took....funny thing is that my check for the LTC hasn't cleared yet :? .


----------

